# Hi from Manitoba



## Snocrusher (Nov 23, 2021)

Just stumbled across the group, I'm a retired Power Sport mechanic. I've been a self taught occasional welder most of my life, bought an old lathe and a used mill/drill a few years back. Mostly doing repair projects in the garage.
Thought I'd join for general info and techniques.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 23, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.  Maybe add your location to your profile.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 23, 2021)

Welcome from Saskatchewan, enjoy your well spent time here.


----------



## Crosche (Nov 23, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Calgary! 

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 23, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Snocrusher (Nov 23, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Welcome from Calgary.  Maybe add your location to your profile.


I might well do that if and when I figure out how


----------



## Tomc938 (Nov 23, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 23, 2021)

Snocrusher said:


> I might well do that if and when I figure out how



Looks good.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice to have another mechanic in the mix.  Welcome.


----------



## historicalarms (Nov 25, 2021)

Snocrusher....haven't heard that term used in 40 yrs....them old Snowcruisers were a heavy SOB to man handle around.


----------



## Howder1951 (Nov 28, 2021)

Snocrusher said:


> Just stumbled across the group, I'm a retired Power Sport mechanic. I've been a self taught occasional welder most of my life, bought an old lathe and a used mill/drill a few years back. Mostly doing repair projects in the garage.
> Thought I'd join for general info and techniques.


Hello Snocrusher, my name is Howie and I am a retired millwright in Selkirk, MB. I am just reaching out to members in my area to say hi and find out who is in my area. See you around and cheers!


----------



## Snocrusher (Nov 29, 2021)

Howder1951 said:


> Hello Snocrusher, my name is Howie and I am a retired millwright in Selkirk, MB. I am just reaching out to members in my area to say hi and find out who is in my area. See you around and cheers!


Greetings Howie


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 29, 2021)

Greetings and welcome from Farm Country south of Chatham Ontario.


----------

